# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  بايجاز .. ابوالعلاء محمد البشير

## أبوالعلاء محمد البشير

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
تحكيم حسب مايطلبه الهلال !
سؤال ظللت اردده كثيرا ولم اجد له اجابة وللاسف لم يسأله مجلس المريخ او حتي الاستفسار عنه .. وسؤالي هو لماذا دائما تختار لجنة التحكيم المركزية الحكام المغمورين لمباريات المريخ في الممتاز بينما تختار وبعناية فائقة الدوليين لمباريات الهلال ؟
حكام مباريات المريخ القوميين والمغمورين يجتهدون اولا لأرضاء من اختارهم للمباراة (ويجوطون) كما يحلو لهم ويتعرض المريخ لضغط كبير ليس من من خصومه وانما من هؤلاء الحكام .
تابعوا من يديرون مباريات المريخ من الحكام وتابعوا من تحسن لجنة التحكيم اختيارهم وتفصليهم لمباريات النادي المدلل .. ومباراة النسور الاخيرة خير دليل على صدق حديثي وتسبقها مباراتي المريخ امام هلال ومريخ الفاشر .
لجنة التحكيم اختار الطاقم الدولي (المعروف جدا ) الفاضل ابوشنب والطريفي والغريبة ان الحكم المعز (برضوا ) كان متواجدا ولكنه كحكم رابع ربما تكون له ادوار اخري لا نعلمها ولا تعلمها الجماهير .
ابوشنب لم يقصر ولم يخيب الظن ومن مخالفة ارتكبها صلاح الجزولي مع مدافع النسور تحولت مخالفة الجزولي بقدرة قادر وبرغبة ابوشنب الى ضربة جزاء هلالية (فتحت الشهية) .
ضربات الجزاء تظل حكرا تقريبا على مباريات الهلال ومن يحتسبون هذه الضربات (الوهمية) هم نفسهم الذين يتقاضون عن احتساب ضربات جزاء للمريخ تكون صحيحة بدرجة مليون في المائة اليس ما اقوله صحيحا يا ابوشنب والمعز وطريفي المدينة .
التحكيم يظل حجر عثرة امام الفرق التى تواجه الهلال بما فيها المريخ الذي لم يحتسب له الحكام حتي الان ضربة جزاء واحدة في مباريات القمة منذ انطلاقة الممتاز  (غريبة ) مش كدا يا صديقي صلاح احمد محمد صالح وانت ترفض عمدا عدم احتساب ضربة ضربة جزاء للمريخ ارتكبها احمد النور مع عبدالمجيد جعفر وغيرها كثير يا ابوشنب .
على العموم نعود ونحول السؤال الى مجلس المريخ وهو لماذا تصمتون ولجنة التحكيم تتعامل مع المريخ في مبارياته بهذه الطريقة وتمهد للهلال منافسه الوحيد على لقب الدوري ولماذا لا يكون لمجلس المريخ رأي فيما يدور داخل لجنة التحكيم وجماهير المريخ سئمت ما يحدث وكفاية لحدي هنا .
احترام وفاق سطيف واجب !
يواصل زعيم الكرة السودانية اعداده الجاد لمواجهة الاحد الهامة امام وفاق سطيف بالقلعة الحمراء عند العاشرة والنصف كما حددت ذلك التوقيت القناة الناقلة للبطولة .
وقبل ان يكتمل اعداد الفرقة الحمراء نتمني ان يضع الجهاز الفني ولاعبي المريخ القدر المطلوب من الاحترام لخصمهم فهو وفاق سطيف وليس التطواني او سموحة وشتان مابين خصم وخصم .
احترام وفاق سطيف واجب على اي مريخي ويكفي ان المريخ سيقابل احد اميز فرق شمال افريقيا وبطل النسخة السابقة وفي احترامه سيكون الطريق قريبا من شباكه بالنسبة للعقرب ورفاقه .
مباراة المريخ القادمة هي مباراة لاعبين يجب ان يقدروا المسؤولية وان يكونوا على قدر التحدي وان يؤدي كل لاعب دوره المطلوب منه على الوجه المطلوب وان كنا نريد الانتصار فعلينا احترام خصومنا وعدم الاستهتار بهم .
نقاط مؤجزة !
تجهيز اللاعبين يسير بصورة جيدة والتجهيزات الجماهيرية في القمة واهتمام بالغ من كل روابط المريخ وتنظيماته .
تجمع روابط المريخ عقد اكثر من اجتماع بالنادي والحديث يظل دائما عن اهمية الوقفة الجماهيرية القوية في مباراة الاحد القادم .
وامس شهد نادي المريخ تجمعا كبيرا للجماهير نظمته لجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية لحشد الجماهير للمباراة القادمة .
وجماهير المريخ ينتظرها دور كبير لا يقل بأي حال عن الدوري الذي ينتظر ابطال الفريق الاحمر .
الفاضل ابوشنب منذ ان احترف التحكيم لم يخذل الهلال والغريبة مع ذلك فأن بعض الاهلة غير راضون عنه .
ربما يكون ذلك تظاهرا حتي لا ينشغل اهل الاندية الاخري وجماهيرها بما يحدث ومع ذلك تبقي ضربات الجزاء الهلالية حاضرة مع ابوشنب .
مايقدمه بعض الحكام للهلال لم يقدمه كثير من الذين تواجدوا داخل مجالس اداراته وهذه حقيقة لن ينكرها الا مكابر .
حكام قوميين ومغمورين لمباريات المريخ واختيار بعناية فائقة لحكام مباريات الهلال ودقي يا مزيكا .
وتبقي محلمة الاحد القادم هي التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظر اخوان العقرب وجماهير المريخ الوفية وبالتوفيق لسودان المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتبقي محلمة الاحد القادم هي التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظر اخوان العقرب وجماهير المريخ الوفية وبالتوفيق لسودان المريخ .




*

----------

